# Healthy Food...



## Jessica_Morris (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking for some Low Carb & Low Calorie things to cook. I'm up for pretty much anything , we're not picky ! We started a new low carb diet. Started last Wednesday and we've already lost 2 lbs! 

What kind of meals do you eat to keep you healthy?! Thanks for the suggestions in advance!


----------



## Gizzmo67 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pumpkin sliced and grilled with winegar olive oil garlic and red hot pepper!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2013)

Eat lean meat, poultry, eggs and fish/shellfish and lots of fresh fruits and vegetables; limit snacks, deep-fried foods, saturated fats and sweets.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cut out processed food. Go meatless a couple of times a week, eat breakfast. Cut out added sugar.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 8, 2013)

There is a sign on my front door: " No healthy food are served here. Eat at your own risk".

I doubt I will be much help.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Eat lean meat, poultry, eggs and fish/shellfish and lots of fresh fruits and vegetables; limit snacks, deep-fried foods, saturated fats and sweets.



That is the routine that I follow.  

I need to be careful with fruit and some starchy vegetables.

Sad to say I don't cook much anymore usually it is salad and meat or sometimes meat and salad!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

Watch your portion size. Veggies should fill more of your plate than protein or carbs. Use a smaller-sized plate.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 8, 2013)

Kalyn's Kitchen® has some great low GI recipes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 9, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> There is a sign on my front door: " No healthy food are served here. Eat at your own risk".
> 
> I doubt I will be much help.



  so funny Charlie


----------

